# Sleeving a Fan with Expandable Sleeving



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2006)

Show article


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2006)

Can someone with a great macro camera help me out with a pic?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12889

I need one of the connector on the fan showing the markings (it will be the 4th pic above).  TIA


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 7, 2006)

t_ski said:
			
		

> Can someone with a great macro camera help me out with a pic?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12889
> 
> I need one of the connector on the fan showing the markings (it will be the 4th pic above).  TIA



yea sure thing  let me see what my cam can handle!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, LMK...


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice guide...  I did this with many cables in my case (bright UV orange) - I wish I had seen your tip about melting the end of the sleeve itself before doing mine!!!

One thing I learned is that I wont do that project again unless I got a ton of time on my hands.  Next PSU I buy will be pre-sleeved!  And if I can get pre-sleeved fan, I'll go for that too 

It really makes a difference in the look of a windowed case.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks.  One time before I sleeved a PSU.  It wasn't hard, but it did take a lot of time.  IIRC I think I did it while my motherboard was being RMA'ed.  I had nothing but time then...


----------



## bbriand (Aug 18, 2006)

Hairdryer works great for shrinking heatshrink tubing.  Probably heat guns as well.  I find open flames sometimes tend to burn holes if you're not REALLY careful.

Otherwise great article!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 18, 2006)

> This can be done with your lighter, but be careful not to burn the heatshrink (especially if using the cheaper glossy kind).



That's why I mentioned this.  The really cheap gossy stuff always burns.  The better flat stuff rarely burns, unless you hold the flame there longer than really needed.  I have accress to a small heat gun which does work well, but many people don't have access to one.  A hairdryer has never worked for me, but maybe I'm too impatient.  That's why I go for the flame: instant gratification!


----------

